# Chicken fajita's



## megga (Jan 21, 2015)

After last night coming home again to a diabetic friendly dinner NOT chicken fajita's carb and fat explosion, and having a cry about family support on here, I decided to try and make my own.

Wraps
4 egg whites
1/2 spoon salt
1 desert spoon wholemeal flour
1/2 spoon baking powder

mix the egg whites by hand, dont want them going hard, add the rest of the ingredients and mix until smooth. Heat a frying pan (i use a ceramic one now so dont use any fats at all, when pan is very hot, pour a thin layer of mixture in, cook till brown and flip to do the other side.
I made 3 with out of this.

Fajita mix
chicken
peppers
onion
carrot
veg oxo cube
1-2 teaspoon chilli powder
1 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon smoked paprika
1/2 teaspoon onion powder
1/2 teaspoon garlic powder
1/2 teaspoon cumin
1/2 teaspoon cayene pepper

Heat a large pan up and put the peppers, onions and carrot in, cook for 5-10 mins and add the rest of the ingredients, cook on low heat until chicken is cooked. the bottom of the pan will have burnt on bits, but dont clean or scrape.

Salsa
1/2 onion chopped in to small bits
1 tin of tomatoes, drain the excess juice 
1/2 spoon of garlic powder 
1/4 cup diet coke


With the burnt pan still hot, keep the hob on and pour in the coke, stir and rub the bottom of the pan with a wooden spoon, when clean, add the tomatoes and garlic powder, bring to the boil and reduce down until a salsa thickens, remove from the heat, and add the raw onions leave to cool.

Very low carb and fat dinner, and it tastes great.
serve this to your self while the normals have sausage and mash and watch them drool.


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 21, 2015)

Sounds nice ! Will have to try


----------



## RebelT (May 17, 2015)

That does sound good.


> serve this to your self while the normals have sausage and mash and watch them drool.


The normals


----------

